# Dispersed camping



## Barfolomew

I'm looking to do some dispersed camping in the Chattahoochee National Forest in Northwest GA.  A couple of questions have come up that I would like to see if anyone knows the answer to.

1) Any restrictions on dispersed camping?  My understanding is that I can camp anywhere with reason on National Forest land.  I am restricted in that I can only take my vehicle on designated roads.

2) My understanding is that I can cut firewood (down trees only) on National Forest property and use it while there, but cannot take any home.  If I take any home, I need a permit.  Is this correct?

3) As with hunting, keep things a clean as possible and no cutting live or standing trees.

4) I don't think the GA national forest is seasonal as some of the other ones are, is that true?

5) Any recommendations on where to go or other advise would be appreciated.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

1. None I am aware of. No fires during high fire danger times unless in designated rings. They post and get the word out !! True bout the roads. If the gates are open, you can enter. 2. In Chattahoochee, dead/and/or/down. True about permit. 3. Again, you can cut them down if they "are" dead. 4. never heard anything of this. 5. I don't know nuttin bout NW Ga..


----------



## westcobbdog

Hike the AT or Bartram trails.


----------



## Blackberryhill

Visit this website http://www.fs.usda.gov/main/conf/home and you will find most or all of the answers to your questions. If in doubt call the local Rangers Station and ask them. They are very friendly and helpful. Good luck on your ventures.


----------



## Corvus

I don't think it's legal to use any motorized equipment on NF land,  I've seen the green men come and ticket people for dropping trees before. They've even come out for ride bys after hearing a chainsaw fire up.


----------



## j_seph

Make sure you are where you think you are. We had a couple come into our club, drove by box stands, parked vehicle and headed off for a day of hiking and night of camping. Yea they ended up on NF but was all over our property to do it. When deputy came up the next morning we ran into them and even then they thought they were on NF land.


----------

